# Missing Quick Reply box



## Olgar Shiverstone (Nov 26, 2013)

The "Quick reply" box and option seems to have vanished, for me at least.  

That was a very convenient feature.  Why did it disappear?


----------



## darjr (Nov 26, 2013)

There is a double post bug in it. Morrus is working with VBulletin folks on it.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 26, 2013)

It's all to do with this thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?348651-Plague-of-Double-Posts!

(I'll close this one!)


----------

